# Nice borders for Word documents?



## Aus_Snow (Dec 3, 2006)

Where can I find some good quality, free border art stuff for MS Word?

Basically, I'm doing up an OGL rules document (_not_ for sale, btw) and I uh, want it to look pretty before it gets PDFed.  I know that's not really important in the scheme of things, but it's the final thing holding it back.

I've got a fairly nice background texture for the 'paper', which I'm basically happy with. Plus, a bunch of excellent art I only have to place. . . now I just need some borders to make the thing look complete.

I realise it's not going to end up looking quite like say, a WotC D&D release, but that's OK. Like I said, it's not for sale anyway, so all I've got at stake is my pride. 

Of course, I can just google this. Yeah, I know. But I was just wondering if anyone knows of some sites that have _good_ borders, that they could recommend.


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Dec 3, 2006)

Aus_Snow said:
			
		

> Where can I find some good quality, free border art stuff for MS Word?
> 
> Basically, I'm doing up an OGL rules document (_not_ for sale, btw) and I uh, want it to look pretty before it gets PDFed.  I know that's not really important in the scheme of things, but it's the final thing holding it back.
> 
> I've got a fairly nice background texture for the 'paper', which I'm basically happy with. Plus, a bunch of excellent art I only have to place. . . now I just need some borders to make the thing look complete.



Of course you could also just trot down to your local Staples, Office Max or other office supply store and buy some nice colored, bordered paper to print on and save yourself plastering an entire page with ink.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Dec 4, 2006)

Man in the Funny Hat said:
			
		

> Of course you could also just trot down to your local Staples, Office Max or other office supply store and buy some nice colored, bordered paper to print on and save yourself plastering an entire page with ink.



Eh. That would actually take a lot more mucking around, given that I might have to test each and every one, and adjust the document any number of times. If I have some borders and stuff on the PC, then I needn't print at all until I'm content with how the whole thing looks.


----------



## maransreth (Dec 4, 2006)

Have you looked at the page border options that come in Word?

If you go to Format>Borders and Shading>Page border (2nd tab).

It starts with the normal geometric shapes from the first box, but right at the bottom you have an art option. There might be something in there that meets your needs. Note, if you have a header or footer, it can be lost in the clutter, and you will need to change the location and size of the header/footer.

But see how the default page border goes.


----------

